# Falsche Codepage in der DOS-Box von WinXP



## fn0rd (30. März 2010)

Nabend,
Habe XP mit SP3.
Letztens hab ich festgestellt, daß ich im Dosfenster keine Umlaute mehr eingeben kann. es erscheint dann z.B. ³ statt ü usw. Ansonsten deutsche Belegung.
chcp sagt "Aktive Codepage: 1252". Wenn ich edit aufrufe, habe ich dann die englische Belegung. In der Registry (HKLM\SYSTEM...\Nls\Codepage) steht aber OEMCP=850 drin.
Das mysteriöse ist: melde ich mich ab und wieder an, funktioniert die DOS box tadellos. chcp zeigt 850, ich kann Umlaute eingeben und sehen und edit funktioniert auch normal. Bis ich den Rechner in den Standbymodus schicke und wieder aufwecke. Danach hab ich in allen Konsolenprogrammen wieder CP 1252 bis zum nächsten Neuanmelden usw.

Bin mit meinem Latein ziemlich am Ende. Weiß jemand von Euch vielleicht, woran das noch liegen könnte?


----------



## fn0rd (21. April 2010)

Keiner eine Ahnung?


----------



## fn0rd (3. Juli 2010)

Scheinbar zu kompliziert


----------



## ComFreek (3. Juli 2010)

Dreifachposts sind nicht erwünscht!!

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, woran es liegt, aber wozu brauchst du Umlaute?


----------

